# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 3/22/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It started off rough with the slick calm and fog, but once the steady SE wind returned we found were they wanted to be.

Over knee to thigh deep mud/shell is where our most consistent bite was. Throwing DSL burner shad, and day glow Softdines proved to work best.

All our trout over 22â€ were released. These boys just kept enough for dinner.


----------

